# looking for some open Tournys to fish...



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

hey guys....do you all know of any open tournys that are going on this fall? My Jr. tourny schedule is over, but i still got a fix for competing!!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Where in the state are you looking for tourneys?


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Central Ohio


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

I know on the 28th of Oct. there is one on Alum . TNT has one set for early Nov. not sure of the date off hand Also we will have a group putting together a pot format at Alum every Sun. Till it gets to cold or the water freezes when that gets started I will post it we ussally have 10-15 boats


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I would suggest the open at alum on Oct. 28, its run by Phil Carver and the Midwest circuit here is a link right here for more info. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51880


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Any opens down in Southwest OH????

dont mean to steal anyones post. Just curious. Never hear of many if any tournys in the southwest area.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

This Sunday, 7am to 1pm at Griggs Reservoir there is an open.

Mike


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks....


----------



## JTD (Aug 3, 2006)

Sunday October 15th at Alum Creek New Galena Ramp 730a to 400p Open tourney by Twin Rivers Bassmasters


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

CShaver8 , we would love to have you come out to our Fall open . It will definatly be a good time with some good fish being brought to the scales . Hope to see you there and if you need any info , please feel free to contact me .


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

thanks phil...chances are, I will end up fishing in it...how many boats are there?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We have a 50 boat full field limit . There is always alot of interest in this tournament . Last season we had a really cold rainy morning . We only had 8 pre registered teams before the event . Even though the weather was nasty , we ended up with 34 boats . We expect to get close to our full field this year if the weather co-operates . Dont be left out . Ounce we get our 50 boat field , we will not accept any more entries .


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Phil...I'll let you know in the next few days...how many boat do you have preregistered?


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone need a backseater for the tourny on the 28th. I sure would love to fish it.

Thanks


----------

